# What do you let guests shoot at your ranch/lease?



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

Just wondering what other people let their guests shoot. I realize there are a bunch of variables in play, but was just wondering.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just the breeze... Can't trust guest's.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Doe and hogs.


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anything that makes them happy but prefer it be mounted if it has antlers


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mangement bucks, but only if sitting with a lease memeber. Too easy to make a mistake. They can shoot does if they sit by themselves.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Aluminum cans and clay pigeons!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

We don't let anyone with a gun in a blind unless my dad or myself is sitting with them. Good policy to follow. Too many people, or their children or friends, screw up and there goes your friendship.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

No guest during deer season except for wives and kids under 23yrs old.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Big deer...:texasflag


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

Does. Guest have to be with the member that brought them.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Ducks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

All the Hogs they want! Possibly a Management buck under supervision.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Feral cats mainly. We have strange pussycats all over our place near Harper.


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

Does and older spikes. All the hogs they want.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

My guest shot this one last Thursday.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> My guest shot this one last Thursday.


Ok, I gotta ask. I've seen your deer on here. Some of the best I've seen. Why that one? Nothing wrong with it and it's a helluva deer. Just wondering how you choose. None of my business, I'm just wondering.....

To answer the OP....nowadays my wife will shoot a mgmt buck and only with me next to her. No way I would turn anyone loose....


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, I killed this one. Was a good hunting trip, the guy that killed the 12 was beside himself.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Brete said:


> Ok, I gotta ask. I've seen your deer on here. Some of the best I've seen. Why that one? Nothing wrong with it and it's a helluva deer. Just wondering how you choose. None of my business, I'm just wondering.....


He was just a real nice mature deer. Not the top end of what we have, but a real trophy to the guy that shot him. He had just taken me on a real nice West Texas mule deer hunt and I wanted to return the favor. Another guy shot this 8 that would have scored 150 if his brow time wasn't broken. I need to kill 30 bucks this year and am having trouble getting it done. Everything I see seems to have a lot of real potential.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> He was just a real nice mature deer. Not the top end of what we have, but a real trophy to the guy that shot him. He had just taken me on a real nice West Texas mule deer hunt and I wanted to return the favor. Another guy shot this 8 that would have scored 150 if his brow time wasn't broken. I need to kill 30 bucks this year and am having trouble getting it done. Everything I see seems to have a lot of real potential.


Gotcha.....I was just curious. Whatever you're doing its working. I'm in Maverick county right now and deer, good deer were moving until today. For some reason it just shut down......congrats to your hunter and to you for doing that. I'm sure he was ecstatic!


----------



## ScooterTX (Jun 21, 2012)

*BS*

That's a good deer anywhere and the shot looks high!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would be glad to help you shoot a few. I have a daughter looking for her first buck...


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*X2*

I would be willing to help out!!!!


Big Guns 1971 said:


> I would be glad to help you shoot a few. I have a daughter looking for her first buck...


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

X3 Those are some nice looking Deer and contgratulations to your friend


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

At my house and the land I hunted around there it was open. Its east Texas and if you see a trophy there is a good change it's the only time you will see him! I guess I'm strange but I just love seeing my friends and family kill deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

If u would mount it shoot it .


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I let guests on my place shoot anything legal.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

tec said:


> I let guests on my place shoot anything legal.


Agreed. Deer hunters get WAY to serious about this kind of stuff. When I take a guest duck hunting, I don't tell them "You can't shoot any Greenhead Malllards or No Pintail drakes". If you invite them to hunt, let them hunt, or don't invite guest.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anything I would shoot or as long as its legal. (I'm known to pass on shooter bucks and end up not filling a tag). I've been on plenty of invites where harvest was restricted to you can only shoot this this and this but you can't shoot that and at the end of the trip all we end up shooting is the breeze all weekend. I get the same kick out of a buddy killing a pig/deer/bobcat/coyote/duck or whatever it may be at my place. For many years my father would spend thousands of dollars a year making sure the ranch was kept up and ready for hunting season and wouldn't shoot a deer or even hunt. As I grew and matured and realized what was going on so I asked why he does so much and doesn't hunt or shoot anything and his answer was...I do what I have to do around here to keep the ranch up, I've killed more deer in my life than you'll ever know. I hunt when I'm here alone but I do this for you guys. I get a better feeling see y'all kill than killing a deer myself. As a teen I kinda just said thanks dad but now at age 30 I know the feeling he was talking about.


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Agreed. Deer hunters get WAY to serious about this kind of stuff. When I take a guest duck hunting, I don't tell them "You can't shoot any Greenhead Malllards or No Pintail drakes". If you invite them to hunt, let them hunt, or don't invite guest.


That isn't a legit comparison at all, if you have a management program you don't want any mess ups happening. We take it seriously because taking out the wrong animals will have actual affects.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If youre a guest at PortATrouts you would not care if you shot anything. That place is awesome in itself. Nice animals Buck...Even yours. Lol.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

When I show up as a guest to someone elses ranch, I am most happy with being allowed to kill a gobbler over a deer personally.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

any legal game on our place


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just the breeze... Can't trust guest's.


X2. You sit around the fire all night telling them what to shoot. Wake up go hunting & the gun goes off the guest kills what you told him 300 times not to kill. Happens everytime.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Timemachine said:


> Agreed. Deer hunters get WAY to serious about this kind of stuff. When I take a guest duck hunting, I don't tell them "You can't shoot any Greenhead Malllards or No Pintail drakes". If you invite them to hunt, let them hunt, or don't invite guest.


Some ranches have and sell hunts. Some of the deer are worth tens of thousands of dollars! I've never seen a $10,000 dollar duck unless it was killed illegally and huge fines were involved.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

T_rout said:


> Some ranches have and sell hunts. Some of the deer are worth tens of thousands of dollars! I've never seen a $10,000 dollar duck unless it was killed illegally and huge fines were involved.


A couple of years ago there was a deal about 4 - $250k banded mallards being released, and if you were registered in the competition and shot one of the birds it was a payday to you. I think the promotion was scrapped based on what I find on google now, but that would have paid for a really nice deer hunt.

I have seen a $100 reward banded mallard killed once. Have heard of $250 reward bands, but haven't seen one personally.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Mongo45 said:


> Anything I would shoot or as long as its legal. (I'm known to pass on shooter bucks and end up not filling a tag). I've been on plenty of invites where harvest was restricted to you can only shoot this this and this but you can't shoot that and at the end of the trip all we end up shooting is the breeze all weekend. I get the same kick out of a buddy killing a pig/deer/bobcat/coyote/duck or whatever it may be at my place. For many years my father would spend thousands of dollars a year making sure the ranch was kept up and ready for hunting season and wouldn't shoot a deer or even hunt. As I grew and matured and realized what was going on so I asked why he does so much and doesn't hunt or shoot anything and his answer was...I do what I have to do around here to keep the ranch up, I've killed more deer in my life than you'll ever know. I hunt when I'm here alone but I do this for you guys. I get a better feeling see y'all kill than killing a deer myself. As a teen I kinda just said thanks dad but now at age 30 I know the feeling he was talking about.


My dad did the same thing on a lease we had for 19 years. He loves turkey hunting and he never even killed a turkey on the place. I think he carried a gun out a couple times, but never popped a cap. He pretty much did it all for us!


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

Depends on the "guest". First timer, neighbor, drinking buddy, customer or boss. The first three, does, hogs or spikes. The second two must be discussed before hand. That 150 walks out, like was said before, there will be problems. I've always try to teach my "guests" how to age a deer and measure a deer on the hoof. Nothing worse than the game warden coming into camp with a 12-3/4 spread sitting in the cooler.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

We have a small family Ranch, so Guest to me are my cousins, etc. They can shoot whatever they want. I don't like to think of hunting a money making business but a fun past time that is to be shared. If I can provide a place for my cousins, uncles, relatives to go and share the same love for hunting we have with their sons thats fine with me.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Nice!*

We were limited to buck tags not deer in our Mexico ranch. I used to let guest shoot anything they wanted. Have not been down there since 09 due to violence sux . I have not shot anything here in TX since 2010. I have full sets of tags if anyone needs to meet their quota. Jk. QUOTE=PortATrout;6874225]He was just a real nice mature deer. Not the top end of what we have, but a real trophy to the guy that shot him. He had just taken me on a real nice West Texas mule deer hunt and I wanted to return the favor. Another guy shot this 8 that would have scored 150 if his brow time wasn't broken. I need to kill 30 bucks this year and am having trouble getting it done. Everything I see seems to have a lot of real potential.[/QUOTE]


----------

